# Best kayak loader/unloader



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

After a recent serious accident where I dropped my Adventure on my chest, and was out for 9 weeks, I am about to build the 'ultimate' one man kayak loader/unloader with one person, in complete safety. Watch this space. You be the judge.............

I am happy to document every stage, so you can copy or modify it to suit. It should be sufficient for an AI or TI, thus avoiding _any_ injury risk.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Raw materials and rough build in pics:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some raw materials and layout for the front double rack.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some raw materials and layout for the front double rack. The legs to the ground are telescopic. (at least 1mm clearance each side, so they don't get jammed with sand grains


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's all for now diddums. We'll see how it goes when constructed.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 27, 2014)

clever, i should copy this. the old canoe is a heavy bastard to get on top of the hilux


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

billygoat said:


> clever, i should copy this. the old canoe is a heavy bastard to get on top of the hilux


Kayakone is going heavy duty. Depending how heavy you need to lift, you may be able to adapt another idea.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=29900


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OnceBitten said:


> billygoat said:
> 
> 
> > clever, i should copy this. the old canoe is a heavy bastard to get on top of the hilux
> ...


I read that Oncebitten.  "Kayakone is going heavy duty."

It is a different kettle of kayak. It is the hull of an Adventure Island, weighing at least 50 kgs. It has the akas across the kayak fitted, front and rear, and all the internal bracing in the mast step area. It is near impossible, without great injury risk to person and damage to the kayak to use the method mentioned in the link.

If the planning is right, this will be able to be unloaded 400 mmm at a time, step by step, without any of the aforementioned, in five minutes by a slightly built person, and will suit all kayaks even up to a TI hull (about 70 kgs).

Report on the test in a few days, with pictures.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A day of bolts and drilling to go. Then I need a man close by with a GoPro.

Whatcha doing Sunday, LB or Nezevic? Help perhaps?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Been a while coming, getting close.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thule Hullavator works fine


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

skorgard said:


> Thule Hullavator works fine


Thanks for the suggestion Paul. The Thule Hulllavator has a save working load (SWL) of 35 kgs. With an AI in hull mode only, that rules the Hullavator out, as the hull alone of an AI is closer to 50 kgs.

The new AI (hull only) is considerably heavier, so it is not an option. This contraption is meant to take the weight of a full TI, in complete safety. Not saying I'll get it right first time, but I will get it right eventually.

Thanks for the thoughts.....much appreciated.


----------

